# مشاريع تخرج لقسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى



## ahmed shawky (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشاريع تخرج لقسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى 


*مشروع محاكاة آلية اليد*

*http://www.restfile.net/pyenzneqksd4/shoubra_hand.rar.html*


*Fault Detection Using Vibration Analysis*

*http://www.restfile.net/9qsub9pzcb3t/F_D_U_V_A.rar.html*


*Damage Detection Using Vibration Analysis*

*http://www.restfile.net/bvir9wv5wza7/Damage_Detection_Using_Vibration_Analysis.rar.html*


*Computerized Predictive Maintenance technique For Unbalance problem
**http://www.restfile.net/q4z5xjskuaf3/Computerized_Predictive_Maintenance_Project.rar.html*


*DESIGN & MFG OF DRILLING CNC MACHINE*

*http://www.restfile.net/12rwhcxa5nac/Desig_and_Mfg_Of_Drilling_Cnc_Machine.rar.html*


*OBJECTIVES OF HEAT TREATMEN*

*Thttp://www.restfile.net/yz7brdcjrnws/Objectives_of_Heat_Treatments_Project.rar.html*


*Electrolytic Surface Treatment of Medium and Low Carbon Steel*

*http://www.restfile.net/04zsa7zjgtce/Electrolytic_Surface_Treatment_Project.rar.html*


*Reliability Centered Maintenance For Longtiudinal Seaming Station*

*http://www.restfile.net/mvvo67oop7qc/Reliability_Centered_Maintenance_Project.rar.html*


*Improving Productivity Using Lean Manufacturing*

*http://www.restfile.net/gdn67p5ky240/Improving_Productivity_Project.rar.html*


*PERFORMANCE EVALUATION & IMPROVEMENT*

*http://www.restfile.net/chunwdw61fst/PERFORMANCE_EVALUATION_Project.rar.html*

*مشروع عن مناولة المواد*
*http://www.restfile.net/nojaguxri350/MHS.rar.html*

*مشروع تخرج AUTOMATED MATERIAL HANDLING SYSTEM*

*http://www.restfile.net/txva2z17d7nq/AUTOMATED_MATERIAL_HANDLING_SYSTEM.rar.html*​


----------



## ghada_nora (14 أكتوبر 2014)

لللأسف جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ahmed shawky (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ساقوم بتجديد اللينكات باذن الله​


----------



## الميكنيكي (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed shawky (20 أكتوبر 2014)

Computerized Predictive Maintenance technique For Unbalance problem
http://www.mediafire.com/download/epassnn77hqhh42/Computerized_Predictive_Maintenance_Project.rar




DESIGN & MFG OF DRILLING CNC MACHINE
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pr2avbj3ccbxh6n/Desig_and_Mfg_Of_Drilling_Cnc_Machine.rar




OBJECTIVES OF HEAT TREATMENT
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ife2z3m7itmno25/Objectives_of_Heat_Treatments_Project.rar




Electrolytic Surface Treatment of Medium and Low Carbon Steel
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2g6fz5s2etrl1rm/Electrolytic_Surface_Treatment_Project.rar




Reliability Centered Maintenance For Longtiudinal Seaming Station
http://www.mediafire.com/download/440mrm1d03a21g3/Reliability_Centered_Maintenance_Project.rar




Improving Productivity Using Lean Manufacturing
http://www.mediafire.com/download/poqryh3ti9q7zvu/Improving__Productivity_Project.rar




PERFORMANCE EVALUATION & IMPROVEMENT
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ku54inn2g2ss8x4/PERFORMANCE_EVALUATION_Project.rar




مشروع عن مناولة المواد
http://www.mediafire.com/download/aaafaxg9c32zmcf/MHS.rar


مشروع تخرج AUTOMATED MATERIAL HANDLING SYSTEM
http://www.mediafire.com/download/94jsfz58ee1i529/AUTOMATED_MATERIAL_HANDLING_SYSTEM.rar






كرسي متحرك يصعد السلم
http://www.mediafire.com/download/686jpxbdidk01ct/Chair.rar


مشروع
محاكاة آلية اليد 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ab6aa6wb661jvsy/shoubra_hand.rar


Fault Detection Using Vibration Analysis


http://www.mediafire.com/download/k95y1j78xx66npa/F_D_U_V_A.rar


Damage Detection Using Vibration Analysis
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4cdu45uddof6r9h/Damage_Detection_Using_Vibration_Analysis.rar​


----------



## Nile Man (28 أكتوبر 2014)

i try to download


----------



## zakarya ahmad (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق انشالله يارب


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

ألا يوجد مشروعات عن اللحام أو السحب العميق


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 مارس 2021)

الروابط لا تعمل يرجى تحديثها


----------

